# [Croatian NR] Alex Drvenkar 3x3x3 single - 11.27



## Air84 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Brest (Mar 30, 2012)

Spoiler: Video










F' L2 D2 F' D B' D R' D R' F2 U' F D F2 D' B R2

z2 // inspection
U R2 U F2 y U R2 // cross
U R' U R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
y' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U2' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U R U' U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U2 r M' R' U r M' R' U2 M2' U M2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.27	55	4.88	66	5.86	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	3.76	14	3.72	16	4.26	
F2L	7.34	39	5.31	44	5.99	
LL	3.93	16	4.07	22	5.60	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	65%	71%	67%			
Cross+1/Total	33%	25%	24%			
Cross+1/F2L	51%	36%	36%
```


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations on your record! Nice recon brest.


----------

